# Piano books and/or courses



## schrodinger1612 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey guys can any one recommend a good book or video course that’s a little more advanced than the typical ‘learning to play piano’ beginner book. I have a few of these and they don’t keep me engaged...I’d like something a little more challenging than nursery rhymes.

From my guitar practice, I have a basic grasp of theory - how chords are constructed, what chords types are in each major and minor scale degree. I also know the chord forms as well as their inversions but have a bit of trouble connecting them all together and playing fluidly on the piano. Based on some of my knowledge of theory I guess I could design my own exercises, but I’d find a structured course more helpful. I’d love to be able to effortlessly play numerous progressions in any major/minor key, eventually progressing to modes.

Any particular sources you recommend, both in book and video format?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 15, 2021)

You could try Piano With Jonny Website. He’s so cheerful it can get on your nerves, but the breadth of what is covered is pretty comprehensive.

He teaches how to play lead sheets and improvisation, Jazz, Gospel, etc...

He‘s just too cheerful that’s all....


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 16, 2021)

I think being able to fluently improvise in a variety of styles is a distinct advantage in this area.

For a more classical, not jazz style, I have found these books invaluable. You may be able to find them for free out there:
https://www.amazon.com/Keyboard-Harmony-Improvisation-Maurice-Lieberman/dp/B000GJSXWC (Maurice Lieberman Keyboard Improvisation Volume 1 &amp; 2)

For modern pop, jazz and so on, one of the best systems I've found is from Mark Harrison starting with this book and video series. He has other books for different style so once you understand the basics, you can branch out:
Harrison Pop Piano


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks guys for the great suggestions...I think that Mark Harrison series is ideal for me, starting with Pop Piano 



Michael Antrum said:


> You could try Piano With Jonny Website. He’s so cheerful it can get on your nerves, but the breadth of what is covered is pretty comprehensive.
> 
> He teaches how to play lead sheets and improvisation, Jazz, Gospel, etc...
> 
> He‘s just too cheerful that’s all....



Lmao, I can’t have my piano teachers being too cheerful, screw that


----------



## cqd (Mar 16, 2021)

Check out the mangold project on YouTube..


----------

